# Steg - Bau



## schatt (27. April 2009)

Hallo,

hat einer Tipps zum Stegbau oder kann mir jemand Links zu guten Internetseiten hierzu geben? Auch von Interesse wär woher man günstig Fäser oder andere Schwimmkörper zum Schimmsteg bau bekommen könnte.

Wie habt Ihr oder euer Verein das gelöst?

Für alle Tips schonmal vorab Danke!


----------



## Wasdenn? (27. April 2009)

*AW: Steg - Bau*

würd mich auch interessieren. ein grober bauplan eines stegs auf pfählen wäre toll!


----------



## gründler (27. April 2009)

*AW: Steg - Bau*

Hier nehmen einige einen Holzkasten eine Seite zu machen mit Brettern.zb 3m x 1m und 50-70cm tief,und füllen diesen innen mit Styropor Platten,sichern die Platten und drehen diesen Schwimmkörper um so das das Styropor unten im Wasser schwimmt mit kasten drumherum,und fertig ist ein Schwimmsteg oder Floss.
Geht auch mit fäßern aber mit Styropor ist es einfacher da die Platten nur in einen Rahmen müssen.

lg


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. April 2009)

*AW: Steg - Bau*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> würd mich auch interessieren. ein grober bauplan eines stegs auf pfählen wäre toll!



Pfäle in den Gewässergrund einschlagen, Längsträger an die Pfäle befestigen, anschließend mit Querbalken beschlagen.


----------



## Mikesch (27. April 2009)

*AW: Steg - Bau*

Genehmigung vorhanden?

Nicht überall darf man einen Steg bauen, auch am eigenen Gewässer.


----------



## schatt (27. April 2009)

*AW: Steg - Bau*

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.

Also Genehmigung ist vorhanden. Bisher haben wir es gemacht wie denni_lo schreibt, Pfähle in den Boden dann Querträger und Bretter drauf. Das Problem ist, das es diese Pfähle im Winter immer verzieht. Auch halten diese Stege meißtens nur ca. 2 Jahre.

Also falls noch jemand Ideen hat, POSTEN ;-)


----------



## muddyliz (27. April 2009)

*AW: Steg - Bau*

@ Wasdenn?
Nimm für die Pfähle Robinienholz, das hält Jahrzehnte lang. Knapp unter der Mitte mit dickem Draht einen großen Stein dranbinden, die Pfähle mit der Spitze voran ins Wasser lassen und mit dem Vorschlaghammer in den Boden treiben. Längshölzer drauf nageln, darauf Querhölzer nageln (alles aus Robinie) und dann Bretter aus Esche draufnageln. Nimm aber verzinkte Nägel, die halten länger. Zwischen den Brettern immer einen 1 cm Spalt als Dehnfuge lassen.


----------



## Koalabaer (27. April 2009)

*AW: Steg - Bau*



mikesch schrieb:


> Genehmigung vorhanden?
> 
> Nicht überall darf man einen Steg bauen, auch am eigenen Gewässer.



Na Klasse,Bauantrag einreichen(fürs Entenhaus gleich mit |supergri )sicherlich Gebühren abdrücken,vorher vom Architekten noch ne Zeichnung etc.
typisch D |supergri


----------



## TJ. (27. April 2009)

*AW: Steg - Bau*

Das mit dem Robinienholz würd ich auch vorschlagen das zeug hält echt ewig. Liegt an der darin enthaltenen Gerbsäure. Wächst eh fast überall zumindest bei uns in der gegend. Aber hände waschen net Vergessen die sind giftig glaub 120gr Rinde oder so sind selbst für menschen gefährlich

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Wasdenn? (28. April 2009)

*AW: Steg - Bau*

ok, danke für die anworten.
daß robinie so giftig ist, wusst ich gar nicht. hat das irgendwelche auswirkungen auf das wasser?


----------



## Frankenfischer (29. April 2009)

*AW: Steg - Bau*

Wir bauen unsere Angelstege immer mit Eichenholz. Ist laut unserer "Holzfachkräfte" das geeignetste Material. Nehmt Holzschrauben, keine Nägel - hält länger.


----------



## Boendall (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Steg - Bau*



Frankenfischer schrieb:


> Wir bauen unsere Angelstege immer mit Eichenholz. Ist laut unserer "Holzfachkräfte" das geeignetste Material. Nehmt Holzschrauben, keine Nägel - hält länger.


 
Eiche/Robinie weiß ich nicht|kopfkrat, Lärche hält spitze.

Problem an den Holzpfosten => der Steg kann durch das Eis im Winter gehoben werden. Ausserdem morschen die Pfähle weg (je nach Holz früher oder später).

Wir haben uns Rohre besorgt, die werden demächst neben den bestehenden Stegen reingetrieben und der Querleger wird auch aus Stahl angeschweißt. Dann liegt der Steg am Stahlgerüst auf und die Pfähle werden evtl rausgeschnitten, um das Heben zu verhindern.

Ist zwar teuer, hält dann aber wirklich beinahe ewig, da bei Stegen ja meist die tragenden Pfähle als erster morschen.


----------



## schatt (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Steg - Bau*

Und die Rohre (Stahlrohre?) werden im Winter nicht angehoben? Wie siehts da aber aus mit Rost?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Steg - Bau*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Na Klasse,Bauantrag einreichen(fürs Entenhaus gleich mit |supergri )sicherlich Gebühren abdrücken,vorher vom Architekten noch ne Zeichnung etc.
> typisch D |supergri


 

Immer n och besser, als alles wieder rauszureissen und zu demontieren.

Wir haben bei uns im Moor einen Schwimmsteg gebaut. Die Auftriebskörper sind diese Orangenen Kunstoffrohre, Durchmesser ca. 40cm. Eins links und eins Rechts, darüber ca. 1,5m lanke Bretter. Unter den Brettern haben wir in Längsrichtung an den Außenseiten je 2 Reihen Kanthölzer geschraubt, die die Rohre fixieren. 

Das hält nun schon 20 Jahre und der bleibt auch über Winter drin.


----------



## Boendall (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Steg - Bau*



schatt schrieb:


> Und die Rohre (Stahlrohre?) werden im Winter nicht angehoben? Wie siehts da aber aus mit Rost?


 
Sind dickwändige Rohre aus dem Kesselbau, dadurch rosten sie nicht.

Weil die Rohre dünner sind, kann man sie tiefer reinschlagen, ist die Oberfläche geringer und das Eis hat weniger Angriffsfläche.

Nachteil ist, dass man es schwerer beim Bau hat (hochlegierter Srahl ist beschixxen zu bohren) deswegen ist eher schweißen angesagt.


----------



## domi120 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Steg - Bau*

Wie weit willst du den in den See? kannst du den See ablassen?


----------



## Knigge007 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steg - Bau*



domi120 schrieb:


> Wie weit willst du den in den See? kannst du den See ablassen?




Um nen Steg zu bauen den ganzen See ablassen.... das hört sich auch für nen Noob wie mich äußerst schlecht und Mega Zeitafwendig an,aber wer weiß......


----------

